# Wood riser shelf shot compound



## Protecsafari (Sep 21, 2007)

It was at an ATA show a few years ago? or some other outdoor deal, where I saw a wood handled compound, twin cam...........it looked like a Golden Eagle limb/cam system set up to shoot off the shelf.

Think they were out of Texas?

Anybody remember who made/sold them?


----------

